# (Q) Voodoo color and volume boost



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have seen a bevy of different kernels with various great features, but none with any color adjustments or volume boost. I use volume+ but I'd like to have that feature built in, as opposed to relying on a third party app. And although this screen is ridiculously clear, I find the coloration to be off a bit and would love a voodoo mod of sorts. I see a Franco kernel (well known dev) on xda that have those two features but no OC or UV. He is also claiming that his works on both GSM and lte (sketchy?). I guess my question is, is anyone working on this or does anyone plan to? Thanks for your time!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> I have seen a bevy of different kernels with various great features, but none with any color adjustments or volume boost. I use volume+ but I'd like to have that feature built in, as opposed to relying on a third party app. And although this screen is ridiculously clear, I find the coloration to be off a bit and would love a voodoo mod of sorts. I see a Franco kernel (well known dev) on xda that have those two features but no OC or UV. He is also claiming that his works on both GSM and lte (sketchy?). I guess my question is, is anyone working on this or does anyone plan to? Thanks for your time!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not sketchy at all, kernels are universal between the two as long as they are for the same base. Franco isn't using voodoo for the color tweaks though. Supercurio hasn't ported voodoo for nexus yet (devs feel free to correct me if I missed something) but he is working on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

akellar said:


> Not sketchy at all, kernels are universal between the two as long as they are for the same base. Franco isn't using voodoo for the color tweaks though. Supercurio hasn't ported voodoo for nexus yet (devs feel free to correct me if I missed something) but he is working on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


So you can actually see the color differences with franco kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for the reply. would you happen to know why some roms are Significantly louder than others? aokp seems to be pretty quite, however rootzboat i believe it was had a lot more sound file and was at least twice as loud.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

i just flashed it and i cannot tell the difference. im going back to Imos 1.1


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> So you can actually see the color differences with franco kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not really but I don't see anything wrong with the way stock looks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Skilover (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Voodoo sound and color adjustment on my Samsung Tab and it is fantastic. It would be great if any of the Kernels supported this.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

my whites were white pre root. Post root everything has a yellowish tint...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> So you can actually see the color differences with franco kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I personally have seen a major change in the colors on the kernel. It took a bit to warm up to it but after a day my screen has never looked so great. I can't go back anymore... 

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

I too flashed franco's and did not see a difference. Why does the color suck hard nuts on this phone? My wife's thunderbolt looks so much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

niminum said:


> I too flashed franco's and did not see a difference. Why does the color suck hard nuts on this phone? My wife's thunderbolt looks so much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You need your sight checked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> You need your sight checked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


No I agree, I also noticed if I'm in a dark room the black levels arent perfect either. I compared with a Fascinate and an AMOLED incredible. The latter two had deeper blacks, to the point where I couldn't see the screen shut off AFTER the crt effect like I can on the GNex, I also noticed the Fassy at various brightnesses reproduces blue, white and green MUCH better than the SAMOLED on the GNex. I can't wait for Voodoo Color


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> No I agree, I also noticed if I'm in a dark room the black levels arent perfect either. I compared with a Fascinate and an AMOLED incredible. The latter two had deeper blacks, to the point where I couldn't see the screen shut off AFTER the crt effect like I can on the GNex, I also noticed the Fassy at various brightnesses reproduces blue, white and green MUCH better than the SAMOLED on the GNex. I can't wait for Voodoo Color


OMG..I have a friend with a Fascinate, and the blue tint is so bad I can't even look at it...just awful, imo.

Franco's kernel allows you to customize your colors using his kernel app...very cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> OMG..I have a friend with a Fascinate, and the blue tint is so bad I can't even look at it...just awful, imo.
> 
> Franco's kernel allows you to customize your colors using his kernel app...very cool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


But that's one reason voodoo exists! Tell your friend to fix his damn colors haha. I had a few fascinates none of which had an overly blue hue. IMO the screens differ greatly from user to user. My buddy's gnex has a terrible screen. Vertical banding, overtly warm colors, etc.. but we popped Franco's kernel in and did some adjustments and it was a huge increase. And anyone who says that this screen isn't gorgeous either got a bad egg or really needs to get their vision checked.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Franco's kernel allows you to customize your colors using his app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


where is this app you speak of?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Nvm... Found it. Any suggestions in values to use for overall color fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Nvm... Found it. Any suggestions in values to use for overall color fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Each screen and each person's preferences are different..play around with small changes...more blue if you like a cooler look, more red if you want to warm things up...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

akellar said:


> You need your sight checked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


1+

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

el-bori said:


> 1+
> 
> Sent from my G-Nex


Actually, the color changes in Francos kernel were subtle enough that I didnt notice them. The screen still looked a little warm to me (and by the defaults he is using, he is assuming its warm as well...+5 on the blue side).

If you want to know that the changes really do help, go put your phone next to a VZW demo. It was like night and day looking at my phone vs. theirs.

Voodoo everything (Color, Sound, etc) will make things even better. Hopefully Supercurio is going to take on porting it to the Nexus


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> But that's one reason voodoo exists! Tell your friend to fix his damn colors haha. I had a few fascinates none of which had an overly blue hue. IMO the screens differ greatly from user to user. My buddy's gnex has a terrible screen. Vertical banding, overtly warm colors, etc.. but we popped Franco's kernel in and did some adjustments and it was a huge increase. And anyone who says that this screen isn't gorgeous either got a bad egg or really needs to get their vision checked.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


I'm just spoiled from VooDoo color's enhancements. I did notice the ICS builds for the Fassy have color tuning settings similiar to a desktop monitor.

Albeit I love the screen on the Gnex, it is slightly miss tinted when compared to the tweaked color settings on the Fascinate, nothing Voodoo color can't enhance and make it look better. It's something you really only notice side by side.

And I feel like this will quickly turn into another Pentile Thread, if you guys know what I mean lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> And I feel like this will quickly turn into another Pentile Thread, if you guys know what I mean lol


eek!! Noooooo...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I'm just spoiled from VooDoo color's enhancements. I did notice the ICS builds for the Fassy have color tuning settings similiar to a desktop monitor.
> 
> Albeit I love the screen on the Gnex, it is slightly miss tinted when compared to the tweaked color settings on the Fascinate, nothing Voodoo color can't enhance and make it look better. It's something you really only notice side by side.
> 
> And I feel like this will quickly turn into another Pentile Thread, if you guys know what I mean lol


Haha amen to being spoiled. Having Voodoo on my Fascinate I can honestly say that color wise my Fascinate looked better after I tweaked it out. It appears with Franco's stuff you can only tweak your gamma offsets and not your color profile or mess around with an RGB multiplier. I personally believe that is why we can't get it to look as good as we want it to on here. Blacks arnt as black and things do seem a bit warm at times... I just hope Supercurio releases some voodoo goodness sooner rather than later...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I found the settings as well in the kernel app. Any suggestions for color settings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

